# 3 dead in 2 months felling trees in OZ



## derwoodii (Aug 11, 2013)

Man killed by falling tree on rural property

The 30m-high tree fell onto another tree, which then fell towards the man and hit him.

Man killed by falling tree on rural property | News.com.au

Man dies in tree felling accident - ABC News (Australian Broadcasting Corporation) 

Police say the man was felling trees with a chainsaw when he was pinned underneath one.

all sad story's are a bit thin on detail but its winter fire wood time down here


----------



## imagineero (Aug 12, 2013)

I often wonder how many accidents go unreported too, there must be so many. A lot of the unlicensed guys operating up here also don't have workers comp, so when someone gets hurt on the job it happened 'at home working in the garden'. I know first hand of a couple of major accidents, one where a guy had half his leg ground off by a stump grinder that happened this way. 

Shaun


----------

